# LCR performance is proven



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

Hello, thought i would introduce myself into this section with a fun post(full intro in the lounge

Grabbed my lcr and the first box of hollow point +p's i could find at home and ventured into the backyard.
Found an old leaky 5 gallon water jug, filled it up and let it rip. shot 3 before it drained, only recovered 1, it hit the rubber floormat i put behind the jug and landed in the grass.
Then put 3 into an oak log, about 4" penetration straight in, not much expansion, 2 of the bullets hit each other in the log and deformed.

Here are some pics
when you take these









and run them through this









this is the results

















I am pretty happy with the performance of this ammo, esp out of a snub revolver. I think it will ruin the bad guys day should it come down to that


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

a co worker introduced me to his .38 LCR a couple weeks ago, i am still in shock of how light that thing was! he said it had very little recoil as well. 

was at the gun show last weekend and a dealer had both the .38 and the .357 model. the .357 was just a tad bit heavier. may here soon buy one of the .357 models. 

it is one sweet gun for sure!


----------



## ontheattack (Aug 27, 2006)

I bought the lcr in 357 about 2 months ago. I was a bit skeptical of shooting a magnum caliber in a lightweight frame, but after shooting didn't think recoil was an issue at all. For short range targets, this has turned out to be one of my more accurate shooter's, a bit surprising for a snub nose.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Not a Ruger fan at all, but a friend called me and said he had bought an LCR and loved it. I was carrying a J frame S&W at the time and it was like carrying a boat anchor on my hip. It was pulling my pants down as I walked. Went to visit Knob Creek machine gun range and bought the LCR. That was almost a year ago and the LCR has been my constant companion ever since. So light,I must remind myself that it is in my pocket. Good accuracy for a snubby. Often have to clean out french fry grease and bread crumbs because of eating in my truck. It has become a part of my body. Very happy with it so far.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

ontheattack said:


> I bought the lcr in 357 about 2 months ago. I was a bit skeptical of shooting a magnum caliber in a lightweight frame, but after shooting didn't think recoil was an issue at all. For short range targets, this has turned out to be one of my more accurate shooter's, a bit surprising for a snub nose.


From my research, many Shooters are selecting the 110 Grain Loads for their Snubbies to make recoil more manageable in their .357 Magnum Snub.


----------

